# Makita Variable Speed 50W scroll saw



## Timzo (Apr 25, 2013)

I posted this exact forum topic about a week ago and only 1 person replied but I realI am very sorry for asking so many questions about scroll saws but I am just very very confused and dont know the right one to get. Ive been looking at the cheap clone ones like the Jet, Record Power, Deco-Flex and many other scroll saws but I have been researching and people are saying you will be disappointed and loose intrest. So my dilema is really what saw to get but I dont want to go ahead and spend a crap load of money on an Excalibur because im only 14 and I dont have a money making machine. Ive found this saw:

http://www.sydneytools.com.au/shopexd.asp?id=1006&bc=no

Its not a clone that I know of so thats a good point, it has the same sort of blade tensioning system going on at the front just like the Excalibur and it takes pinless blades. But I have a couple questions to ask. 
Will the 50w input be enough power if 50w actually means power rating? 
And will it be a good saw just in general?
I would really appreciate some informative feedback and/or advise on what to do. Thank you if you got to read this far, I talk to much.

Tim


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

Timzo,it looks like not many members own that particular scroll saw or have any experience with it,I did a quick search on google and found two reviews ,both bad:
http://www.productreview.com.au/p/makita-sj401-scroll-saw.html

In my opinion if you are willing to spend that much money (Au $375),you are better off buying a used Dewalt DW788, if you could find one it is a much better scroll saw,I know I own one.

I also recommend going on a web site geared for scroll sawing ,such as:
http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/
Best of luck to you.
Ken.


----------



## Timzo (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for replying distrbd where do you thing I could find Dewalt 788 in Sydney?


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

It is very hard for me to answer that since I live in Canada,but you can start by searching your local used tool sites.
I found a new one(well ,refurbished) for you on ebay Australia: http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/DEWALT-20-Variable-Speed-Scroll-Saw-DW788R-/390521734035?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5aece8c393&_uhb=1

http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=Dewalt+scroll+saw&LH_PrefLoc=2&_arm=1&_armm=63&_ruu=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com.au%2Fsch%2Fi.html%3F_from%3DR40%26_sacat%3D0%26_nkw%3DDewalt%2Bscroll%2Bsaw%26_arr%3D1


----------



## CypressAndPine (Jun 14, 2013)

I will have to agree completely with Distrbd. I recently researched upgrading my scrollsaw. The Dewalt gets great reviews. If I could add some valuable advice this is it: The most important part of scrollsawing is the blade. Most store bought blades will frustrate and discourage you. I recommend Flying Dutchman blades. I purchase mine from a good fellow at this website for a very small price: www.mikesworkshop.com

I was close to throwing my saw in the trash can before getting these blades. Now I can scroll through 2" sapele with no issues.


----------



## Timzo (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Jacob

But my dilema is trying to find a Dewalt 788 in Sydney. I do not know what saw to go with if I cant get a Dewalt 788. I cant get an Excalibur because its too much.


----------



## americancanuck (Apr 4, 2011)

Tim
Once you get your saw and start working you will find that scrolling takes a tremendous amount of patience and persevence. I would advise you to use those same traits in your search for a saw. Don't settle for an inferior saw just because your in a hurry to get started.


----------



## Timzo (Apr 25, 2013)

Well americancanuck I dont have much choices with saws and this one looks the best for where I live. But the thing is would you think its a good saw?


----------

